# Deso - 12k - video



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Fun fun fun. Looks like you had decent weather. A week earlier, we had storms for the first four days. Hail, lighting, the works.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

BRAVO!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Great Stuff Alex.....thanks for sharing. 

Funny how i always thought Joe Hutch Rapid was like 200 yards wide, cause i had only seen it in video. Then i rounded the corner and it was tighter than expected !!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Great Stuff Alex.....thanks for sharing.
> 
> Funny how i always thought Joe Hutch Rapid was like 200 yards wide, cause i had only seen it in video. Then i rounded the corner and it was tighter than expected !!


Well it is very wide and at our level the right side was open as well. It feels tight if you want to catch the big wave train on the left. It really isn't big, feels big to newer boaters I guess. Once you hit the V, 2 big waves and you are done.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

we ran it at 8K...guardian hole right and the main hole center was pretty big, but punchable. I guess i meant to say the videos make it look 2 miles wide !! lol. Love the truth or dare video segment


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> we ran it at 8K...guardian hole right and the main hole center was pretty big, but punchable. I guess i meant to say the videos make it look 2 miles wide !! lol. Love the truth or dare video segment


That's the highlight for the kids every night. The guy who is in charge of the game (Dan from riverbrain.com) comes up with the most awesome dares. This time we had oyster in oil, sardines, cat fish bait for smelling/tasting. Half our garbage was crap from Truth or Dare, lol. I think we need to include adults on the next game and take it up a notch.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Excellent video. Thanks!


----------



## FishingAddict (May 29, 2015)

That looked like a great trip. 
We put in on Aug 10th, I finally talked one of my daughters into going with me. I am really excited for this trip.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

kazak4x4 said:


> Well it is very wide and at our level the right side was open as well. It feels tight if you want to catch the big wave train on the left. It really isn't big, feels big to newer boaters I guess. Once you hit the V, 2 big waves and you are done.


At 15000 it's very wide and yes the toungue shot is kinda narrow. At that level both holes, top right and lower left, are plenty big enough to swallow a 14er. Its very easy to run it right but dang dont run it wrong. Not at higher levels anyway. Love your videos Dude!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## riverinstigator (Jun 13, 2013)

You guys got it going on! We leave in few weeks for the Rouge with our crew

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

Great video! We launch Deso on July 3, the whole family can't wait after seeing your trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

dsruss said:


> Great video! We launch Deso on July 3, the whole family can't wait after seeing your trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thanks man, glad the video got you guys excited!

Bring lots of sun cover, it's going to be hot! I also bought full mosquito netting for my small family and bring it with me to Deso when it gets bad. 

Also I am packing this: http://www.amazon.com/ThermaCELL-Mo...sr=8-1&keywords=mosquito+repellent+thermacell


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Great video! We were a week ahead of you- launched on 5/31. 10 minutes of rain the whole week.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

kazak4x4 said:


> Thanks man, glad the video got you guys excited!
> 
> Bring lots of sun cover, it's going to be hot! I also bought full mosquito netting for my small family and bring it with me to Deso when it gets bad.
> 
> Also I am packing this: http://www.amazon.com/ThermaCELL-Mo...sr=8-1&keywords=mosquito+repellent+thermacell


Speaking of sun cover, on your video your sun shade on shore looked great. Is that two Kelty 'Noah' shades? Using oars as uprights is brilliant.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Flaco said:


> Speaking of sun cover, on your video your sun shade on shore looked great. Is that two Kelty 'Noah' shades? Using oars as uprights is brilliant.


Yup, this: 
Kelty Noah's Tarp - 16' x 16' - Putty - REI.com

Worked great for rain as well. On one we have straps on the other we just used parachute cord. Make sure to get big orange sand stakes from Home Depot to hold it down.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Just took out at Swaseys and now driving back. We had maybe 5 minutes of light sprinkles on the first night and that's it. Hot every day. Bugs were pretty bad at Sand Wash and worse at lunch the 1st day, getting better each day after Jacks.

Water level was perfect, starting around 13k after a brief Yampa bump and then slowly dropping each day. Today around 10-11? Cow Swim holes top right of tongue and mid river left, and huge ledge hole top middle of Wire Fence (we took right chute for bigger ride but left chute also good) were definitely ones you'd want to miss. Bottom "hole" at Cow Swim was just a big, collapsing wave for us and a fun ride as long as you were ready to pull off the left rocks below. Three Fords at this level was just a wave train down the right side. Coal Creek was also very easy.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

nice video...thanks for sharing. I sooo want to go back!


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Just got home and had good enough service to watch video. Another good one Alex. Thanks.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

duct tape said:


> Just got home and had good enough service to watch video. Another good one Alex. Thanks.


What camps did you stay at?


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

We launch this Wednesday June 24. Looks like the bottom is dropping out of the flow but we're all still excited. 

Thanks for another great video Alex. All of our party wants to go on one your trips someday!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

One of the 76 mile sites, Steer Ridge, bottom right of Cow Swim, and School Section.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

How was the School Section site, I never stayed at it, but it really doesn't look that great when I floated by.

MrScamp, we should do a Buzz float sometime, get all the active buzzards and float Ruby or something


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Very ltd tie up area and no beach at camp, at current level, but there's one a little walk upstream. Shade mostly from tamarisk, pretty much no cottonwoods. Lots of tent sites. Best part is the hike up behind the cliff above camp which goes up, and through, a deep crack up to the top for a great view of Rattlesnake rapid and camp. 

In the future I'm more likely to make a day trip there and go elsewhere for camp.


----------

